# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens year 2010



## smartie2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

This year I have 9 buds on this plant with 11 growths and it is the plant's fourth blooming. It almost doubled in size compared to last year. I wish paphs grew this fast! I think it multipled so fast because it gets direct sunlight for half the day. Cypripediums grown in shade have been failures for me.

For now it is buds, but soon I will update this thread.

Last year my dad chopped down a liliac tree  without asking anyone and now the area gets less shade than before. It is 3pm and there is some western sunlight from the back, which could continue till the evening. It will now get more light than it needs now because of the tree removal from behind. Hopefully in July it won't get leaf burn, as you can see there is not too much vegetation around it. (I may have to go back and purchase ornamental grasses or something when it is garden centre clearance. I spent too much on garden plants this year already)

The plant was purchased as a two stem plant. This fall I will probably repot into a larger diameter pot and spit the plant into two to give it more room to multiply. It is growing in a plastic pot sunken into the ground.







last years thread : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12561


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome Fren! Be sure to post again when it is in full flower. I think it will be OK with the added light, in fact it may expand more. Leaf stress in August is no real problem as long as it doesn't go fully dormant until late September or so. Wonderful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for the info Tom

 either I purchase ornamental grasses, or I get another cypripedium this June if society members make divisions...hmmm the decision is obvious


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2010)

Very awesome Fren! Do you know if most cyps are at this stage right now across your area? Just wondering what the wild ones are like further to the west.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

And the photo is lovely, also. Beautiful lighting.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautifully grown! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very awesome Fren! Do you know if most cyps are at this stage right now across your area? Just wondering what the wild ones are like further to the west.



The guy in our local society who leads our annual "Orchid Safari" says they're not ready to the west of Calgary yet; we're hoping to go out June 13th...maybe the stuff west of Edmonton is further ahead of us.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2010)

Forgot to say how beautiful your cyp is Fren. Maybe it won't mind the extra sun; we saw some of those growing in full sun last year.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 5, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very awesome Fren! Do you know if most cyps are at this stage right now across your area? Just wondering what the wild ones are like further to the west.



Last I heard, a couple days ago, was that the ones at Wagner were in bud. Mine are also in bud.

Great Cyp Fren! It's come a long way . The sun definitely helps them clump up. My first parviflorum, which I bought in 2001 or 2002, was planted in full shade and remained there for years as a single stem. When I moved it into more sun it immediately started to multiply.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

*its in full bloom!*

I miscounted. There are actually 10 blooms :wink:
It has been quite cloudy and rainy lately so I don't have excellent lighting for photos, but at least the garden is very green from all this moisture. The blooms may last longer since it is so cool. And of course they are sweetly fragrant. These certainly brighten up the garden!





and of course the black backgrounds:


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 9, 2010)

A most beautiful plant! And equally beautiful photos!

Ron


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree, a lovely plant, and great pictures!

Robert


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a very beautiful plant! Your garden is so beautifully landscaped too, unlike mine!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent! I may pot culture Cyps this year. The ones I planted in the public garden are catching a beating!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice chunky flowers too. Can't wait to see what it will do next spring. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I got lucky and chose the right spot from the beginning.

I do have another parviflorum var. pubescens and I probably have to relocate it to a sunnier spot. It only just popped up and I had already assumed that it was dead. If I do it carefully with minimal root disturbance I may do it today so that it can suck up some sun before next year. I didn't pot it in plastic so I could transport it without digging.

shade + Cyps is not ideal. I was mislead as I did plant a few in shade.
Maybe the southern growers, who have a longer season can grow in shade better?



parvi_17 said:


> It's a very beautiful plant! Your garden is so beautifully landscaped too, unlike mine!



Thanks, but the landscaping in this area was done by the previous house owner so I can't take credit. It would have costed me a fortune to haul the rockery in if I did it!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 9, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> shade + Cyps is not ideal. I was mislead as I did plant a few in shade.
> Maybe the southern growers, who have a longer season can grow in shade better?



I think it's true that in the hot south Cyps have to be grown in shade. It does get hot here too though, and any Cyps I've planted in full sun have been very badly burned within a couple days in July. You have to strike a balance between too much shade and too much sun. The plants should be protected from hot afternoon sun but should always get full skylight, and should ideally get direct sun in the morning and in the evening. I've found that northern exposures do this perfectly and have been getting excellent results over the past few years.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2010)

Lovely photos, Fren.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't believe that I got three ribbons! I dug it out and brought it to the June Orchid Society of Alberta meeting to share with my orchid friends. To my suprise I recieved 3 ribbons for the month (it was not my goal to do this!):
Best culture
Best species
Best in Show

I have decided to put my mom's name as the cultivar 'Moon Mah'. Back then we went to Hole's garden centre, we picked this plant and she bought this as my first Cyp. for me. The plant got a little dehydrated in the van since it was stuck in there all day, and I am glad that the pouches swelled up again for this photo today. Poor thing. I put it back into the ground now.

I posted the first photos on a somewhat rainy day and I guess the dorsals were down. The blooms opened slower than usual.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats Fren!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2010)

Impressive! Congratulations!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 14, 2010)

It is definitely one of the nicest pubescens I have ever seen! It reminded me of a HUGE plant I once saw at the Devonian that has monster blooms which were probably about the same size as yours. Your ribbons were well-deserved!


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

wow! i have to see one of these in person! how big are the flowers? any smell?


----------



## Jorch (Jun 15, 2010)

well deserved ribbons for sure!! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

jewel said:


> wow! i have to see one of these in person! how big are the flowers? any smell?



The flowers are very sweetly fragrant! Yes you should go see these in person.
My plant has fairly large blooms. The pouches on this one are around 1 and a quarter inch wide (not including the petals).

There is a large variety of sizes, shapes and colours of Cyp. parviflorum. I have another one in bud, except I think it has small flowers with dark brown petals and sepals. Some plants also have more narrow and slipper shaped pouches.


----------



## jewel (Jun 16, 2010)

Road trip to Canada!


----------

